# Who's gonna be out this weekend?



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Trying to decide if its going to be worth going out this weekend. I was thinking Saturday evening and Sunday may have a chance, but I have bad luck at trying to figure out the marine reports. Any thoughts at this point? Thanks for the help


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm with you 100% we cancelled today and tomorrow but still hoping to fish Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

We were going to fish on saturday but, we bagged it. I think there still may be some big water bouncing around out there after friday nights blow. I have a 200 mile drive. I hate drive out and sit in the hotel room. 

We will be out on sunday and monday. Ch. 79


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll be out both days. Either we will be fishing the LEWT on Saturday or I will be prefishing for the Sunday blow day. A little walleye chop usually makes for some real nice fishing.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Jay where is the LEWT on saturday? A buddy of mine is headed out. Just gonna try to keep him out of the launches and weight in.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Im going...I dunno, if youre looking for a string of winning days with weather on Lake Erie in the spring, good luck youre gonna be waiting awhile...I cant remember too many times Ive gone up and had wonderful weather for 3 or 4 days...Seems like its always raining and always blows or a storm comes though...But all you need are those little windows of opportunity to get out there and have some fun...

I figure even with a stiff south wind you can fish in tight and TRY! Might not be a slam dunk limit, but still better than going to work for the day or cutting the grass...lol

Im going to try for Friday-Sunday...I'll just be happy to launch a boat and try...


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

goin out of catawba sat sun :T for biggins!:T:T:T


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

eyedreamn said:


> Jay where is the LEWT on saturday? A buddy of mine is headed out. Just gonna try to keep him out of the launches and weight in.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Dave it's out of lakevue marina

Jack


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Jack.

We will be out sunday and monday. Reefs and or islands. Give me a call if your out!


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

We will be out Saturday afternoon Sunday and Monday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Lewt launches out of mazurics Then you motor over to lakevue


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

We will be out saturday,sunday,and monday..


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heading out Sunday. Launching out of Wild Wings.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Will the light east wind turn the fish off sunday? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

This is April fishing and I think you should go anytime you can when you have a light wind regardless of the direction. The fish are there. It may slow the bite down some but the western end is loaded with walleyes now. Will be out Saturday,Sunday and Monday if weather allows
Channel 79


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm with you brother, but I'm thinkin more like Sunday & Monday.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

We fished yesterday in 10 to 15 ne winds howling and 9 of us got 22 fish, but it fricken rough


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks and will be out sunday from fenwicks, will be on 79


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Timber wolf (Feb 4, 2008)

We will be out every chance we can Friday-Sunday


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes Jim, Sunday and Monday looks more realistic now for getting out.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Myself, my Son and Grandson are fishing this weekend. This will be my Grandson's first jig bite. With school, sports and girls this is the first weekend he is free.
Looking at Sat PM and Sun.
Ch 79


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

we will be fishing sunday and if i can get a crew for monday be there also. Jigging for some eaters and then hope to be takeing pictures with some fish ohios. Good luck out there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The plan is be out Sunday , late Saturday IF the weather allows


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

same with lundy.. prob head up saturday afternoon..and fish sunday and monday.. sat..looks a little rough..I will have an open seat or two..


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm thinkn conditions are not going to be all that bad sunday and monday after this blow. I'm ok with a stiff west wind and then south winds the following days. It would be different if we had huge waves crashing on to shore from the north. North winds bring cold water and keep the mess near shore. Of all the blow scenarios, I'm actually thinking that this one will not be too bad a day or so later. 

Another good thing is the great lakes reagion has been receiving good amounts of precipitation to contribute to the water levels. I know it makes thing muddy but, we need it.

Sounds like there is going to be a strong OGF presents saturday through monday. We will be out sunday and monday. Will be glad to work and share info with you guys for sure. I'm hope for lots of full coolers this weekend!

Super pumped right now guys!!!!


Dave


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve never did the jig bite before, but plannin to go out with lil goose this sat sun and mon if the weather holds.

i just hope he dont mind teaching an old dog some new tricks,LOL. really looking forward to the trip.
sherman


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

eyedreamn said:


> I'm thinkn conditions are not going to be all that bad sunday and monday after this blow. I'm ok with a stiff west wind and then south winds the following days. It would be different if we had huge waves crashing on to shore from the north. North winds bring cold water and keep the mess near shore. Of all the blow scenarios, I'm actually thinking that this one will not be too bad a day or so later.
> 
> Another good thing is the great lakes reagion has been receiving good amounts of precipitation to contribute to the water levels. I know it makes thing muddy but, we need it.
> 
> ...


Sounds good eyedreamin i will share info as well hollar at me on the radio!! Goose


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in Port Clinton right now. I can see the lake from my hotel room. The winds are cranking 40 knots but the waves aren't big here on South shore with the wind direction. I see some big stuff father out to the north.

The water is very muddy as far as I can see, which isn't very far.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Goin there Sunday with my Uncle. Can't wait! Good luck and Tight lines!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the response..I'm gonna head up around 3 if its nasty ill just work on the boat for a while and be out tomorrow, looks to be a nice day sunday


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

thinking of heading up from C-bus for the evening bite. Anyone know if the lake calmed down at all over night Friday?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

10fish said:


> thinking of heading up from C-bus for the evening bite. Anyone know if the lake calmed down at all over night Friday?


The wind has slowed considerably from what it was late yesterday but it is still in the 20MPH range out of the SW. If you look at the bouy data from NOAA in the weather links at the top of this forum and look at the South Bass station you will see over 40 knots at 5PM yesterday and a little over 20 this morning.

HOWEVER, there are still very big lumps on the horizon that I can see, the lake is rough.

AND we got a dusting of snow last night, it is cold.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

thx Lindy-
I know you don't have a crystal ball and I have been pouring over the weather to "guess" if and when she will lay down. 

Think it will be smart to drive up today?


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

10fish said:


> thx Lindy-
> I know you don't have a crystal ball and I have been pouring over the weather to "guess" if and when she will lay down.
> 
> Think it will be smart to drive up today?


ha ooops my bad "Lundy"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe safe by late today based upon current forecast and what I am seeing out of the window right now BUT Erie is Erie, who knows, proceed with caution

My location in Pt Clinton is somewhat protected from the current SW wind direction, it could be much worse in the Turtle Creek area.

Your call.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

copy that: headed out of Catawba I'm thinking tomorrow. be safe as well.
Thanks for the reel time on the lake coverage


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

Good day today


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

Wind early


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wind shift during the last hr to NNW and 25-30 knots, not pretty right now where I am


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

here in avon lake it was snowing and blowing (gusts 20+ from the nw). I'm sure it was miserable on the water today. I was hoping to try it tomorrow, but it will probably be a muddy mess after this blow. Wanted to get a few jiggin before that bite is over.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

elkhtr said:


> here in avon lake it was snowing and blowing (gusts 20+ from the nw). I'm sure it was miserable on the water today. I was hoping to try it tomorrow, but it will probably be a muddy mess after this blow. Wanted to get a few jiggin before that bite is over.


I think I give up on april fishing this year.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Strong NW waves coming across Kelleys area now too. All boats parked on shore for now including mine. Very muddy


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

still a little dirty


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Still in Port Clinton in my room. I can see two big boats, charter type not trailer size, on the horizon and big white capping waves. One of the boats stayed out for about 30 mins and is heading back in now.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

with the muddy water and east winds tomorrow i think I'm going to stay home. if it wasn't for bad luck, i sometimes think i wouldn't have any luck. I'm waiting on satellite images to come out before i make the final call. two weekends in a row.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Drove up this morning and just sitting here now. It's gotta be ugly out there now. Wind is still blowing hard...can't see the lake from where we are. Maybe later this afternoon.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

We just got up here also hopefully dies down this afternoon


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been here for 20 days, fished 7 days, 10 days to go...

:|


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Image is up. Pin the tail on the clean water....


http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.13110.1604.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=a1.13110.1744.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


I think I can see Pelee. Is that clean water north east of kellys?
Hard to tell islands form clouds.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

There was clean water east of Kelly's today but no takers for us.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

What was water temp? Marks?


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

be there tomorrow bright and early enough to hear the walleye "sing"...checkin them western shores..they wont be far off that....:T:T:T


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

just got back to hotel. fished tonight w no takers. 6" vis made it tough. fished from 5pm till dark and never seen a net go down. still nw wind w 2-4s w occasional 5s. was settling down a little at dark. fished out of turtle.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

